# your opinion about smooth-on's based masks



## lirazio (Jan 1, 2013)

hello every one !

i need a suggestion.
from what i see all the pros are using smooth-on plastic for the base of their masks
but its not labeled as safe or not safe.
so i asked the company and that's what they say:

				 		         		 		"if i use any kind of the smooth cast plastic ( for example : Smooth-On Smooth-Cast 325 )
after drying,are they allowed to use directly on the skin ?(like using it for a mask or so)"

"Thank you for your question.  We do not have any official skin safety  ratings but we have many, many customers that are using our plastics for  such things and have not reported any problems to us doing so.
Hope that helps

Rick Higgins
Smooth-On Technical Support

"
i don't feel comftrable using a product that isn't prove to be safe for my costumers...
what is your opinion?

and it would be awesome if you could tell what metirial you use for your mask's base!:grin:


btw my fursuit http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=sgs3zp&s=6


----------



## Brazen (Jan 1, 2013)

Get a geiger counter. Does it emit a clicking noise near your suit? If no, then you're fine.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jan 1, 2013)

Use balaclavas?


----------



## Dokid (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll send you what Canine Hybrid sent me.




> Sorry for taking awhile to respond. I haven't logged onto Weasyl in awhile. There are a lot of different options when it comes to resin and they all have slightly different properties to give you different results. Most all builders I know use Smooth-On products. Their resin line is called "smooth cast".
> 
> 
> I know that Qarrezel uses Smooth Cast 300 in her resin casting tutorial. I've developed a fondness for 65D and I know Monoyasha has used Onix and I believe 325. All of them will really work but some are going to be more flexible than others or cure faster or can be colored easier... It's a personal preference. You will want something that cures within 10 min or so since you'll be holding it for slush casting and it sucks if it takes, too long. There are some additives that change the property of the resin too (make it lighter, thicker, etc)
> ...



also I use Balaclavas. They're cheap and line the head already for me.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 1, 2013)

Be careful about using balaclavas, I know a guy who spent a less than pleasant weekend in FBI custody because he was flagged on Amazon for buying like 20 ski masks in one go.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jan 1, 2013)

Brazen said:


> Be careful about using balaclavas, I know a guy who spent a less than pleasant weekend in FBI custody because he was flagged on Amazon for buying like 20 ski masks in one go.



LOL


----------



## lirazio (Jan 1, 2013)

Brazen said:


> Be careful about using balaclavas, I know a guy who spent a less than pleasant weekend in FBI custody because he was flagged on Amazon for buying like 20 ski masks in one go.



ok LOL


and second thing...
i think the casted ones looks more professional then foam based


----------



## Dokid (Jan 1, 2013)

lirazio said:


> ok LOL
> 
> 
> and second thing...
> i think the casted ones looks more professional then foam based



Both can look equally derpy and professional. It's all about which path you want to go down.

I've seen lots of derpy resin masks. What you need to do is practice. Oh and usually even if you go the resin route, you still sort of need to foam the outside so that it's more fitting to the character.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 1, 2013)

Brazen said:


> Get a geiger counter. Does it emit a clicking noise near your suit? If no, then you're fine.




So a black mumba is safe because it isnt radioactive?


----------



## Brazen (Jan 1, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> So a black mumba is safe because it isnt radioactive?



A black mamba turned into a plastic sheet? Sure.


----------



## lirazio (Jan 1, 2013)

Dokid said:


> Both can look equally derpy and professional. It's all about which path you want to go down.
> 
> I've seen lots of derpy resin masks. What you need to do is practice. Oh and usually even if you go the resin route, you still sort of need to foam the outside so that it's more fitting to the character.



anyway i think you misunderstood me.
the topic is if smooth on is safe for use for masks


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 1, 2013)

lirazio said:


> anyway i think you misunderstood me.
> the topic is if smooth on is safe for use for masks



Yes if you are making a resin blank.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 1, 2013)

lirazio said:


> anyway i think you misunderstood me.
> the topic is if smooth on is safe for use for masks




....Well if you read my little first post it clearly shows several well known makers using them. So you could of inferred that it was safe and that these makers aren't killing any their customers.


----------



## mirepoix (Jan 1, 2013)

It is a good idea to wear a respirator when you are slushing the liquid plastic as it does create some stinky fumes.  Once the plastic is fully cured, however, it doesn't have any odor.  The only downside is that (at least for the 65D, which I use) is that under high heat, the plastic softens and can get warped.  Just don't leave anything in a hot car or on a heater and it'll be fine.

The only thing I don't like about people selling pre-made resin masks is that often times, customers don't take time to really customize the masks, and you end up with a lot of the same expressions.  It's not the fault of the makers or resin masks in general, though.

Oh, don't let this stuff cure against your skin.  It gets very hot as it cures and it's a pain to wash off.


----------



## lirazio (Jan 2, 2013)

Dokid said:


> ....Well if you read my little first post it  clearly shows several well known makers using them. So you could of  inferred that it was safe and that these makers aren't killing any their  customers.



the fact that well known makers use them doesnt make it ok,thats why im looking into it now



mirepoix said:


> It is a good idea to wear a respirator when you  are slushing the liquid plastic as it does create some stinky fumes.   Once the plastic is fully cured, however, it doesn't have any odor.  The  only downside is that (at least for the 65D, which I use) is that under  high heat, the plastic softens and can get warped.  Just don't leave  anything in a hot car or on a heater and it'll be fine.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about people selling pre-made resin masks is  that often times, customers don't take time to really customize the  masks, and you end up with a lot of the same expressions.  It's not the  fault of the makers or resin masks in general, though.
> 
> Oh, don't let this stuff cure against your skin.  It gets very hot as it cures and it's a pain to wash off.



then why do use it if you have lots of other options?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 2, 2013)

lirazio said:


> the fact that well known makers use them doesnt make it ok,thats why im looking into it now



The base chemical itself when uncured are unsafe due to the fumes. When it is cured, it is okay. Follow the instructions on the package. 
A couple of other people I know used it for projects such as this. 

Dokid did answer your questions, unless you want to plaster liquid Smooth-on onto your face and potentially kill yourself, then not much more can be said.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 2, 2013)

lirazio said:


> the fact that well known makers use them doesnt make it ok,thats why im looking into it now



Actually it does. Because otherwise people would run away in fear of masks made of resin. :/ 





lirazio said:


> then why do use it if you have lots of other options?



Because sometimes people like to work with clay and resin. While other people like working with foam. It's all in personal preference. It's also easier to make a realistic skull mask out of it or a realistic mask.


----------



## mirepoix (Jan 2, 2013)

lirazio said:


> then why do use it if you have lots of other options?


So you have something hard to work with.  For example, I am installing teeth right now.  Since there isn't a premade jawset that would work for me and I have no interest in making a mold for a jawset, I have to use this method.  If my mask were a flexible foam, it would be impossible to squish the clay right inside the mouth.  Imagine trying to sculpt something on a couch cushion.  With my hard mask, I can squish my soft clay gums right into the mask and save me the trouble of figuring out how to not have the heavy gums just make my lower jaw hang open.

Foam masks do have their merits, however, and I want to make one!  I've never worn one, but I imagine if I were a dancer I would want a foam mask.  They are light, flexible, and hold up better to roughhousing.  You also get squishy cheeks.  Resin and foam are just two different approaches, and both have their merits.  You can even do a hybrid of both by heavily padding a resin mask, so you get the benefits of having a hard surface to work against AND squishy, poofy cheeks.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 2, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> So you have something hard to work with.  For example, I am installing teeth right now.  Since there isn't a premade jawset that would work for me and I have no interest in making a mold for a jawset, I have to use this method.  If my mask were a flexible foam, it would be impossible to squish the clay right inside the mouth.  Imagine trying to sculpt something on a couch cushion.  With my hard mask, I can squish my soft clay gums right into the mask and save me the trouble of figuring out how to not have the heavy gums just make my lower jaw hang open.
> 
> Foam masks do have their merits, however, and I want to make one!  I've never worn one, but I imagine if I were a dancer I would want a foam mask.  They are light, flexible, and hold up better to roughhousing.  You also get squishy cheeks.  Resin and foam are just two different approaches, and both have their merits.  You can even do a hybrid of both by heavily padding a resin mask, so you get the benefits of having a hard surface to work against AND squishy, poofy cheeks.




Foam heads tend to be bulkier depending on the methood used to sculpt it. Resin heads are smaller yes, but they keep in heat if you don't have a fan to blow air out...or bring in fresh air.

I work with both and both do have their merits. I make toony heads with foam and Realistic with resin padded in certain areas to bring out the cheeks and such.


----------



## Bir (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know anything about resin, but I have seen some AMAZING foam work heads. Just wanted to add my opinion. xD

One of them being my own Bir! (Can't link you, sorry. Image-eating virus on my computer.)
She was made by Keeatah using her newer realistic style, and many MANY people have told me that it's absolutely gorgeous, and wonder where she bought the resin head base for it. 

Even then, it's only barely foam-work. A good 80% of it is actually just mesh, due to personal health reasons. But it's still realistic to the standards I gave her (Not Qarazzel realistic, but realistic nonetheless).


----------

